# Quantum 50 or 60?



## Gatorgrizz27 (Apr 4, 2015)

https://www.saltwaterexperience.com/blog/2016/2/2/best-spinning-reel-for-tarpon


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

I have Cabo and Fin-nor. The Fin-nor is so much more of a powerful tool.

I like them both but when I need to whip big fish it is Fin-nor.


----------



## Caleb.Esparza (Jan 31, 2016)

That article pretty much nailed it. I like Fin-Nor but I'm only able to get the Quantum at the price that makes this whole deal attractive to me. Otherwise I'd just get her a larger stradic than the one she already has


----------



## Caleb.Esparza (Jan 31, 2016)

This is a sight casting soft plastics and twitch bait rod so the 60 seems like overkill.


----------



## Pudldux (Mar 3, 2016)

Check out Florida fishing products osprey 50. Doesn't hold as much line, but is lighter,better bearing ratio,and less $. I have a couple 30's and really like em.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Go with the Quantum 50 -then load it with 30lb braid instead of 20 if you're planning on having her hooked up to tarpon.... I hand my anglers an old Daiwa 2600SS loaded just that way for tossing lures and tarps up to - as big as they get... It doubles as a great rod to toss plugs at big snook as well...


----------



## Caleb.Esparza (Jan 31, 2016)

Went with the Quantum 50. Good to know on the 30lb braid vs. 20..


----------



## Cam (Apr 5, 2017)

Good choice. The 60 is better for big tarpon no doubt but the 50 is a fairly lightweight reel with a monster drag and solid line capacity. The 50 can handle good size tarpon but if you hook into a really big one be prepared to run it down since a 150lb tarpon can line a reel that size fast even with a 35lb drag. I prefer a 4 strand braid in these bigger spools. It doesn't cast as smooth but it also doesn't bite into the line on the spool when being reeled under load.

The Cabo is superior to the Fin Nor and most other spinning reels under $300. The LT100 is phenomenal for its price but that is more of a winch than a reel. Alan Hawk does a good job breaking down the Cabo and why it is such a good reel. We have Cabo's (50/60), Lethals (40/100), Stradics and BGs... the Cabo is best of the lot.


----------

